# Handy-Rufnummern



## Anonymous (16 April 2004)

Hallöchen,

bekomme neuerdings auf meiner E-Plus-Abrechnung
Handy-Ruf-Nummern (Nachweis) aufgelistet, die ich nicht
kenne und demzufolge nicht angerufen habe.
Was kann ich tun?

Danke Loni


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2004)

Du solltest Dich mit Deinem Provider in Verbindung setzen und versuchen, das Problem mit ihm zu klären. Am besten gleich einen ordentlichen Widerspruch gegen die Rechungspositionen schreiben und abwarten, was daraufhin für eine Antwort kommt. Telefonische Hotlinegespräche sind oft nicht fruchtbar und außerdem hast Du damit nichts in der Hand.


----------

